# Blast from the past....



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey all old and new,

Back from a slight medical sabbatical, decided to fling myself off a 30' high roof....and i did not stick the landing.

Anyhow, i got the Tempest out to go and get some Rotella for the yearly oil change a few weeks back on a nice afternoon on my way to Physical therapy. About a mile from the Team Therapy i made a coasting right hand turn and the car stalled, i coasted it into the gas station away from the pumps and tried a crank to re-fire it thinking it had vapor locked on me. I then noticed a bit of (steam) from under the hood and my car has NEVER ran over 185. Jumping out to see the paint on the scoop bubbled the size of a softball and open the hood to flames shooting out of my air cleaner intakes. Frantickally trying to spin off the nut to get the air cleaner which by now the rubber and filament were engulfed, along with losing most of the hair on my forearms i was able to get the filter and housing off and fling them aside. At this point i was able to smother it with a damp towel before it caused any further damage.

So since i have it apart and this gives me an excuse to put on the dual quad RA set-up i made a few years back, i am draining the gas tank to take out and clean /rebuild the sending unit and sock. my question is what was the return line used on AC cars made of was it bent copper/alum . or rubber all the way back to the tank neack from the fuel pump?


Brian


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I haven't seen one up close so I went to Ames Performance and found this for you....hopefully it is what you need. Glad that you and the Pontiac survived the fire..whoa!

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...9NY&order_number_e=NDMyNDU1Nw==
&web_access=Y


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks, thats the animal, ill check NPD as i have one right down the street and can pick it up this week. I have been out all day blowing out the lines and mocking up the new carbs. Hoping to get her back on the road soon as the weather is getting nice.


----------

